# It's a BOY !!!!!!!!



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations to Kate and Steve !!!!!! FINALLY we won't have to listen to Kate complain about being past-due. Jake was born just after 2am. Healthy baby boy weighing 8 pounds !!!!! HOORAY !!!!!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Welcome to the MassCops community Jake


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Congrats you two! :fun:


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Congrats Kate, I gotta say its about time lol. Welcome Jake.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Congratulations, Kate...welcome to earth, Jake (now the fun starts...).


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Congratulations mom and dad!!! I'm very happy for you both!
NO, make that the 3 of you! *


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Congratulations Kate, wishing all the best for you and the family.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

FINALLY! Congrats on the Baby!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Congratulations Kate and Steve!!!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Congrats to the whole family, Bailey too!


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

Congratulations on your healthy baby boy!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Congratulations! Life will never be the same. Enjoy the wonderful experiences of parenthood.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!

Remember that maconium happens though


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Johnny Law said:


> Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> Remember that maconium happens though


Black gold....Texas tea.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Congratulations Kate and Steve!!!! We're so happy for you!!!!

:fun:


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Congratulations Kate and Mr. Kate!!!!!


----------



## MDSP2597 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

He's heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations Kate! Welcome to the wonderful world of motherhood! :inlove:


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Congrats & good luck!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Congrats and my best for all 3 of you.:fun:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats..


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Congratulations.

I'm sure one of the first things you'll have to teach the little guy is to give the finger...then bring him to a Sox/Yanks game at Fenway.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Congratulations and Welcome to "The Parenthood"
Best wishes to the three of y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woody:fun:


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

Congratulations!!!:fun:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Sweet! Congrats guys. We'll be right there with ya' in about 3 months. I'll try to tough out the pregnancy, but my back really hurts.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Kate, Steve, and baby Jake (and of course Bails)...I wish you all the BEST!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Whoo hooo! Congratulations!

Just beware of any of these guys offering to babysit... you know they're just itchin' to corrupt li'l Jake!


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- Best thing ever...


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats Kate!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

adroitcuffs said:


> Just beware of any of these guys offering to babysit...


When the phone don't ring, you'll know it's me.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Congrats Kate and Steve, and welcome to Masscops Jake! Cant wait for your first post!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats Kate  I know youll be a awesome mom.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Congrats!!! It's about f'ing time! 


Maybe you can teach him how to clean bathroom mirrors!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Thank you all  this computer at the hospital royally sucks, so I can't sit here and give everyone a proper thanks...but when I can I'll post more..17 hrs in labor followed by a c-section was not what I wanted, but I was prepared for it....so thankfully my spirits are stlil fine. And Jake and daddy are doing awesome as well.

Thanks again - I get discharged Tuesday, so maybe Wednesday I'll post more frequently.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

My wife said enjoy the Demerol while you can!


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations, Welcome to the world Jake.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats Kate!! Best wishes to and your family!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Congratulations Kate and family! Welcome to the world, Jake!


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

*Congratulations Kate and family!! *


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Congrats!!!:t:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Hows mom and son doing?


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm dying to see pictures


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok..so we've been home since Tuesday...but damn he needs a lot of attention! It's a lot of work, but after all the bitching, I'd do it all over again. You guys will just have to put up with it again hahahahahaha  Life's a bitch isn't it!


I promise to check in when I can...but my time is few and far between...and I still have 10 pages of a 35 page paper to write in the next 2 weeks!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Just glad to see you and your new one are doing well.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

lol Welcome to the real fun.
No one tells ya, when you're begging for the pregnancy to be done, about the endless sleepless nights, the cracked nipples, and the little attention whore you love dearly and call your child.

Enjoy it because somewhere down the road you will actually miss it!! lol


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Glad to hear you're doing well!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Congratulations...good name, I have a son named Jacob.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

StbbrnMedic said:


> the cracked nipples,


There ya go again! Carcked nipples this, cracked nipples that!

Oh and way to go Kate! Thrilled to hear your both doing well! Just watch out for those cracked nipples!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Congratulations Kate!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Thankfully no cracked nipples yet...


Thanks for checking in Gil! You were the last person I expecting to hear anything from right now


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

kttref said:


> Thankfully no cracked nipples yet...


TMI!! TMI!! lalalalalalalalalalalalalala


----------

